# Frederique Constant WORLDTIMER



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought new watch, and there are some my pictures.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Great looking watch. Really stands out on the mesh bracelet.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks.
Dial is ... 3D.


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

Very nice, I prefer the leather strap  do you happen to know the movement


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

I like this movement.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Your first shot in the greens is fab.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

No canon, only cell phone:


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Again only cell phone.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## seekingw (Dec 23, 2013)

I like that watch, very very nice, congratulations !!


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Macros


----------



## farcry33 (Aug 20, 2013)

Beautiful worldtimer!! The only thing I wish they didn't do was put the date indicator on the six o'clock position. It would look 10 times better with it removed they can put lume on every hour marker.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, but date is very useful and made this dial even more complicated.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Are darker continents or oceans?
(it is depend on angle of view)


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Answer is, that they have same bright.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Precise weight analyse


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Strap with the national colours:


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Our Mikes:


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Pocket watch:


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

New strap.
(do you know that sharks are older than pine tree and birds?)


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Choo Yao Chuen (Dec 3, 2014)

That's a nice piece


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

This watch belong on a leather strap with end links! Beautiful watch though!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks.

What do you mean, is the dial enought plastc?
(cell phone photo)


----------



## FSM71 (Jul 1, 2012)

That's a really nice watch and your pictures are great too. I have looked at the watch a few times, but only now realised I can't see lume on the hands. Is there any? If not, I can't understand why there are lume pips on the dial. Am I wrong?


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

You are right, there is no luminiscence on hand. But thanks the difference between dark hands and light dial is very good readable in the gloom.
The difference between light hour indexes and light dial is not good readable in the gloom - it can be the reason for luminiscence.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

I think, that it looks a little better:


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

New cuff-links.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

Great photos. I'm a big fan of the Worldtimer. What do you think of the new blue dial version. I still think I like the white face more.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you very much.
In photos looks the blue great, but I think that in this case is the white dial is better. You can better see the map (white is more contrast then blue).
But I see the blue only in photos (reality can be different).


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Grey shark skin.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Victory day in Czech Republic.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Home-to work journey.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Where is the second hand?


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

My daughter birthday celebration.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great looking watch.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## hpintime1 (Jul 25, 2015)

very nice piece and nice movement


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Watchdisplay (May 4, 2015)

Lovely buddy! Wear it in good health.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you very much.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you, it is only cellphone picture.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

I dont understand you, all pictures in this thread were made by me.
Which pictures do you mean?


----------



## ptkim (Dec 20, 2013)

nice looking watch, any reliability issues?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you, there was some strange note from someone (before#97).
Later it was erased.


----------



## Khoi Nguyen (Aug 1, 2014)

Beautiful shots... this is my favorite FC watch, but I've always been on the fence about getting one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## g1zm0e (Dec 28, 2012)

that movement shot!


----------



## Em1224 (Oct 31, 2015)

These are really great pictures- an awesome watch too.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thak you very much.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## james walters (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice watch, congrats


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Em1224 (Oct 31, 2015)

This is a really nice watch- the mesh bracelet looks good.


----------



## chazzx11 (Nov 30, 2015)

The world timer is on my wish list for sure and i was debating on the mesh bracelet. Now that i have seen one with mesh i believe i prefer leather. Either way nice watch with or without mesh...


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

